# Which filler to use



## Tan-all-over (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi all. Feel a bit silly asking this but here goes.........our Autocruise star spirit 2005 as two fillers for the engine oil. One on the top of the engine (with oil can symbol) and another one with a tube going down into the engine lower down (again with an oil can symbol).
Question is can I use either as the one with the tube is very near to the front and would be much better to pour the oil in. Thanks for any info.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

See my recent post here:--

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-93385.html

The lower 'filler' you mention is most likely the dipstick tube: if so you'd have a bit of trouble trying to pour oil in that!

Are you intending to do an oil change or just to 'top up' the oil?

If the latter. how do you know it needs topping up?

I don't intend to be rude but it seems that if you needed to ask the question you may not know enough about what you intend to do, to be competent to do it.

I don't know the detail layout of your engine bay but what I have written assumes that it is similar to my Boxer 2.8 as shown in the photo' in the 'Top Tips' thread.

Harvey


----------



## Tan-all-over (Jun 26, 2010)

HI harvey, no I know a great deal about this kind of thing.....oil changing, filter and the like done loads of jobs so know the difference between the oil dip stick and the oil filler cap and so on.
Its just that there are two oil filling caps on my engine (and nether are the dip stick tube) I suppose I would need to include a photo really. Never come across this before on any engines. This photo is the one on top of engine and there is another one the same at the front of the engine. Both caps are the same !!! and both are for oil. The photo here is the same as the lower one (I did put a photo of each but it did not work )


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Mine is the pug 2.2 2004 and I fill through the front one. I imagined it was there deliberately as the rocker cover one's hard to access


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

starspirit2005 said:


> HI harvey, no I know a great deal about this kind of thing.....oil changing, filter and the like done loads of jobs so know the difference between the oil dip stick and the oil filler cap and so on. <snipped>


OK .... no, I have never come across such a thing before either ... and now you have an answer from Techno100 I guess we have both learned something new today 

I wonder why it was deemed necessary on the 2.2 Peugeot engine and not on the 2.8..... is that a rigid pipe going across the top of the cam box filler cap in the picture, getting in the way of filling?

Harvey


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

No it's just that the rocker cover does not have much headroom over it but not illustrated so well by that photo.

footnote:
I use this guy cos this stuff is good for all 3 of our family vehicles and the price is hard to beat
OIL


----------

